# White Lake, Ontario W of Wawa



## wally28 (Jan 14, 2010)

White Lake Prov. Park from 6/14 - 6/20. 7th trip and it is amazing on N end of lake Shabotic Bay; sometimes hard to keep eyes less than 20" for supper.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Have fun. I have a friend that lives in White lake and his facebook page is plastered with huge walleye pics right now as it is every year during may. Going to fish the lake with him in August while I'm up there bear hunting.


----------

